# GY Britsh/HMT British ww2



## Normo (Nov 9, 2012)

Im looking for any information on my Grandad, Henry Norman b1908, who served on HMT British at Portland in 1939 during the war. He was a Skipper for Grimsby based fishing fleet called "The Crownies" and he lived in Lowestoft. Any help would be much appreciated.

Regards Tony


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello Tony and welcome,
"Crownies" was the popular name given to the vessels of Consolidated Fisheries Ltd
Get hold of the book "Crownies of Lowestoft" This will give you the full history of the company together with many photographs. There is mention of a H Norman being a skipper in 1938.
ABE Books have a copy
https://www.abebooks.co.uk/servlet/...an=m+white&tn=crownies+of+lowestoft&kn=&isbn=
Also Lowestoft Library. the depositry for the Port of Lowestoft Research Socitity records is very helpfull. 

BRITISH. Official number 160993 GY249 
Built as VINUR by Cook Welton and Gemmell16/07/1930 yard number 547.
Renamed BRITISH 1936
Requesitioned by RN on 27/08/1939 converted as a Minesweeper pennent number FY506, some sources say she was part of the 21st M/S group based at GY. returned 11/01/1946.
1954 sold to Wyre Steam Trawlers, Fleetwood renamed WYRE BRITISH. Broken up a Ghent 1957
The Book "Grimsby's Fighting Fleet" has no mention of her but gives a good narative of RN trawlers based at GY.
https://www.abebooks.co.uk/servlet/...v-_-Results&kn=grimsby's fighting fleet&sts=t
North East Linc's Archive may tell you something.

Full history and a photo here.
http://www.fleetwood-trawlers.info/index.php/2009/03/st-wyre-british-fd24/

regards
Roger


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

"The Crownies" sounds like a nickname, Tony. There was a long established company in Grimsby called "Consolidated Fisheries". Their funnels had a crown on them. Just a guess, maybe it was them. All the ships were named after football teams.

Good luck and welcome to SN.

John T

PS Whoops, I see Roger beat me to it. Good luck anyway.


----------



## Normo (Nov 9, 2012)

Roger Griffiths said:


> Hello Tony and welcome,
> "Crownies" was the popular name given to the vessels of Consolidated Fisheries Ltd
> Get hold of the book "Crownies of Lowestoft" This will give you the full history of the company together with many photographs. There is mention of a H Norman being a skipper in 1938.
> ABE Books have a copy
> ...


Thanks Roger, I do have the book on Consolidated Fisheries Ltd 'The Crownies', but I don't have the one on Grimsby's Fishing Fleet so this might be interesting. Thanks again for your reply.

Cheers Tony


----------



## Normo (Nov 9, 2012)

trotterdotpom said:


> "The Crownies" sounds like a nickname, Tony. There was a long established company in Grimsby called "Consolidated Fisheries". Their funnels had a crown on them. Just a guess, maybe it was them. All the ships were named after football teams.
> 
> Good luck and welcome to SN.
> 
> ...


Thanks anyway John for your response.

Regards Tony


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Normo said:


> Im looking for any information on my Grandad, Henry Norman b1908, who served on HMT British at Portland in 1939 during the war. He was a Skipper for Grimsby based fishing fleet called "The Crownies" and he lived in Lowestoft. Any help would be much appreciated.
> 
> Regards Tony


Hello again,
This book may be of use to you.
https://www.abebooks.co.uk/servlet/...844159888&n=100121503&cm_sp=mbc-_-ISBN-_-used

There may be some records of the crew of BRITISH when she was requisitioned in 1939
https://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/details/r/C6030871

Idealy, you should visit the National Archive to view. They are closed at the moment due to the current pandemic.

Your Grandfather may have been a member of the Royal Naval Reserve. Many fishermen were. Details of what records are available are contained Within the book.
There may be some records on "Ancestry" You would need to ask.

regards
Roger


----------



## Normo (Nov 9, 2012)

Morning Roger,

Yes he was serving in the Royal Navy Reserves and I have a copy of service record from the Royal Navy but these are very limited, and only shows a list of adresses, details of vital statistics and fishing boats that he was on in peace time, nothing at all regarding missions of mine sweeping.

Thank you for information on the Fishing book which I shall acquire a copy of and also recommendation of going to the national archives in Kew.

Regards Tony


----------

